
CIA malware system Athena - adultSwim
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#Athena
======
mr_overalls
From the article, the malware "provides remote beacon and loader capabilities
on target computers running the Microsoft Windows operating system (from
Windows XP to Windows 10). Once installed, the malware provides a beaconing
capability (including configuration and task handling), the memory
loading/unloading of malicious payloads for specific tasks and the delivery
and retrieval of files to/from a specified directory on the target system. It
allows the operator to configure settings during runtime (while the implant is
on target) to customize it to an operation."

First the Intel AMT vuln, and now all versions of Windows can be popped.
Jesus, I'm just going to start porting Plan9 to my electric abacus.

------
good_intentions
Another digest of the info: [https://thehackernews.com/2017/05/athena-cia-
windows-hacking...](https://thehackernews.com/2017/05/athena-cia-windows-
hacking.html)

